# FISHING TIP # 287 MACKEREL BUG



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP # 287<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">MACKEREL BUG[/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">All you need is a hook, 6 craft store "Pony Beads," a couple of stick on eyes and, in this case, I used a tiny strip of Fuschia Mylar. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The Pony Beads are 250 for $2.
In this example I used a 2/0 Mustad 34011 SS hook. These are $12/100.
The shredded Mylar (Fuschia in this bug) was $0.99 for enough to make a million bugs. The Eyes are 4mm stick on eyes from Witch Craft Tape Products. These cost some where around $0.02 each. [/B]<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The Pony Beads come in myriad colors so you can let your imagination run wild. This makes a mighty tough bug.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">COMPONENTS<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*WIRES*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">*








<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"><v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"></vath><o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape id=_x0000_i1025 style="WIDTH: 363pt; HEIGHT: 247.5pt" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="">

<v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ken\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://bigbendsportsman.zeroforum.com/zerofile/455/Mackerelbug..pdd.jpg">FLASH MATERIAL TIED TO WIRE</v:imagedata>

<v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\ken\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://bigbendsportsman.zeroforum.com/zerofile/455/Mackerelbug..pdd.jpg">







</v:imagedata></v:shape><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><SPAN style="COLOR: black"><o></o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10.5pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">*


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Can you post a picture of these? I would love to see what it looks like.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you use hot melt glue to secure the beads. Do the bead slide over the barb?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll post a step by step. Somehow I picked up a draft of this tip with no instructions. When I posted it here, I picked a tip pretty much at random. Gotta run to the shop for a few minutes to make one from scratch. Sorry for the problem. I hve a bunch of these bugs on my boat because Spanish Mackerel fishing is good here right now.

Actually I'm glad this happened. It points out the need for serious proof reading.

Insert the wire up the butt of the bug and come out the head.










Bend the front end of the wire down at right angles about 3/16" .










6 bugs










Insert bent wire thru hook eye and crimp tight


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

if u did pink and white w/ a smaller hook i wonder if they would work for pomps???


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I do the same thing on a jig head ahd have caught Pompano on them.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I use this rig for Trout when Blowfish and Pinfish are tearing up GULP and soft Plastic. I ought to use it more often. I've caught Pompano on it.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

look like the snell comes in handy right there..can u post how to tie the snell????(i reall should have posted this in the topic"ask me a few fishing questions" part)


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This is one I am going to have to save. The Snell Knot is the basis of many of my fishing tips and techniques. There must be 30 or more of the 700 plus tips where I specify the Snell knot as the only really practical (even possible) knot to use. Tying instructions for the Snell Knotare illustrated in book #1 and unique uses for it pop up in every one of the books.

There are several different "Snell Knots" but the one I use is faster and simpler than the others

Yeah, I am spamming my e-books here but with the site moderator's consent. Hopefully the tips I have posted are valuable to the site, interesting to site members and help me with my retirement. 

I am computer dumb. Today I absolutely MUST learn how to burn CD's and use a thumb drive. I gotta back this stuff up. 

By the way, I have problems with photo size here but the largst in any of the e-books is less than 3" X 3". These E-Books are not picture books or stuff I've copied from all over the web.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

alright its fine..just shoot me a pm when u finsh ur seires of books of fishing tricks!!


----------

